# How does your wife/girlfriend tolerate...



## Brett89 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry if It's a dumb thread, but I just would like to know how does your wife/girlfriend tolerate that you spend much more money for "stupid" guitars, amps, and such stuff, then her...???

My girl friend sais that I don't need to have good gear becouse I'm not a famous player


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 18, 2007)

...its not her money...I'll spend my cash on what I want...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

My fiance gives me money to buy gear.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 18, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...its not her money...I'll spend my cash on what I want...



Make her think you spend more on her.  I don't have a girlfreind so I can't really say anything.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 18, 2007)

she thinks its hot so, me = win


----------



## Alpo (Feb 18, 2007)

Well if I had a girlfriend, she'd pretty much just have to deal with it. 

Now I'm just hoping to get a good deal on an ADA MP1, if the guy wants to sell it. Feels good when there's nobody complaining about my purchases


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Make her think you spend more on her.  I don't have a girlfreind so I can't really say anything.



...alas, I do :/


----------



## XEN (Feb 18, 2007)

My wife's brother is a professional classical guitarist who has a very large collection of instruments, many of them VERY expensive customs with many more strings and frets than normal. She knows that true musicians need true instruments. She believes in my owning the right instruments for me. I'm the one who has been acting cheap, buying up the little shit that would simulate the real thing. She insisted I buy the damn Mark IV, but I think it was mainly because she was tired of me talking about it.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 18, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...alas, I do :/



 Mixed feelings, it would seem, you have. HMMmmm.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2007)

my girl is a musician as well, and has grown up around them for most of her life, as have i. so, we both have an appreciation for fine instruments and good tone.

if that doesn't work for you, try to convey to her that it takes quality gear to produce quality sound. "would you have had Monet paint with some blades of grass tied to a stick?"

or, if you have grapefruit balls, you could say something like, "Darling, what are you doing thinking? Look at it this way, playing on bargain-bin gear is like trying to cook without your thumbs. You want to keep your thumbs, don't you? Good. Go make daddy a sandwich."


----------



## velocity (Feb 18, 2007)

"Darling, what are you doing thinking? Look at it this way, playing on bargain-bin gear is like trying to cook without your thumbs. You want to keep your thumbs, don't you? Good. Go make daddy a sandwich."


----------



## Ken (Feb 18, 2007)

My wife bought me a new 7620 when they came out, and thinks my newest Universe is gorgeous.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm single, so its a moot point 
Its pretty much been a key factor in ruining two of my more serious relationships though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2007)

Get matching shoes and straps


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 18, 2007)

My wife thinks im retarted. but we have split economy so no wifes was hurt in the making of my studio.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 18, 2007)

yea well, at the moment, my girlfriend is my guitar so....... 

my ex prefered not to think about that I spent more on my amp than she spent on her car


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 18, 2007)

My girl doesn't really have an opinion on it. She's amazed that I can afford all the stuff I have and she loves seeing me playing guitar, so she doesn't complain. If she did i'd tell her to fuck off.

She has a shoe obsession anyway so she can't say anything


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2007)

By moving out


----------



## Naren (Feb 18, 2007)

My girlfriend has never said anything about it and I couldn't date someone who had a big problem with it. Like those TV shows where the girlfriend or wife says, "You're going to have to pick. The job or me." or "You're going to have pick! The car or me!" If I had a girlfriend say, "You're going to have to pick! The guitars or me!" I'd say, "This is ridiculous. You're trying to take away my favorite hobby, the way I love spending my free time? In doing so, you're trying to make me miserable. And for what reason? Why? If I have to pick between being with you and being miserable or not being with you and being happy, I pick the latter." My girl ain't like that, though.

My girlfriend does, however, sometimes call me up and ask "What are you doing?" and I say "Playing guitar." and she'll say, "AGAIN?" or "Why?" But, she's never expressed any problems with me spending money on gear. In fact, one time I was playing my guitar (I always play unplugged if she's at my apartment) and she said, "That sounds pretty cool." about a guitarist on TV or something and I said, "I can sound just like that when I'm performing." and he she looked at me with the "Yeah, right" look and she didn't think I was serious. So I whipped out my GNX, plugged it in, turned it on, put headphones on it and put the headphones on my girlfriend, and started planning. She just kept saying stuff like "Wow! This is amazing!" and, after a while, I tried to take the headphones away from her and she wouldn't let me and said, "Wait! This is really cool!"

So I guess that's a good sign.  You have to respect your girlfriend or boyfriend's hobby. If your girlfriend complained about that, how'd she like it if you said, "You have too many shoes" or "You have too much jewelry"?


----------



## Scott (Feb 18, 2007)

My girlfriend though high school didn't like me playing. I mean, she came to all my gigs, and supported me there, but she didn't like that i'd be playing guitar when we were just hanging out at my place. Or if she called to ask me to hang out, and I said i'd be about 30 minutes, since I was playing guitar.

She actually said to me once "...Yeah, but when we're hanging out, I want you to pay attention to me, not some piece of wood"

It was then decided amongst me and my bandmates, that I had to cut her. 

My latest girlfriend loved that I played, and loved to listen to me play. I was a god amongst men to her when I was playing.....


....too bad she was a cheating whore


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Scott said:


> ....too bad she was a cheating whore



Can you blame her? You're a lefty Canuck, fer cryin' out loud.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 18, 2007)

My wife wasn't fond of my gear habit until I encouraged her to start learning to play guitar herself. Now she seems ok with it. Of course, the last thing our finances need is TWO ongoing cases of G.A.S.!


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 18, 2007)

No girlfriend muahaha

I spent too much money on the last one, so I couldn't buy any more gear.

Oh how I wish I had bought a new 7 string instead


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Can you blame her? You're a lefty Canuck, fer cryin' out loud.


Man, his own hand cheats on him...oh wait...


----------



## Scott (Feb 18, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Can you blame her? You're a lefty Canuck, fer cryin' out loud.



Yes, I do blame her. And I will continue to do so 

Ah well. Glad she's gone. Ontario would have been a lot less fun with her around 



D-EJ915 said:


> Man, his own hand cheats on him...oh wait...



http://www.desktop-designz.com/wallpapers/anime/1/images/085.jpg

Enough said.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

to all.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 18, 2007)

Leon said:


> or, if you have grapefruit balls, you could say something like, "Darling, what are you doing thinking? Look at it this way, playing on bargain-bin gear is like trying to cook without your thumbs. You want to keep your thumbs, don't you? Good. Go make daddy a sandwich."


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yes, I do blame her. And I will continue to do so
> 
> Ah well. Glad she's gone. Ontario would have been a lot less fun with her around
> 
> ...


That's a decent wallpaper, thanks,


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

My girl doesn't mind as she knows I need good gear to play. Probably helped that I'm mostly selling stuff to finance buying better gear. She wants to learn to play bass too, so that's not going to hurt either.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 19, 2007)

My last girlfriend had a serious problem with my playing guitar. At first she didn't seem to mind, and was generally supportive, but overtime she just got bitchy about it. She would get seriously annoyed if I tried to play at any point. This developed after we were living together too, so it's not like I was just playing when she'd come visit or anything--just trying to practice a bit.

I think that her biggest problem wasn't so much that I was playing, but that I was in a band, and she didn't want me to be. I guess she felt that if I couldn't practice or write music, I wouldn't be able to keep up and have to leave the band. She had some serious trust and attachment issues, I guess.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had trouble with this in the past but I made it a point that the woman I ended up with would either be supportive or it was a deal breaker on the relationship. 

My wife has been amazing over the years. She's bought me so much stuff I can't even count it all. She works full time during the day and let's me stay at home with the kids. Once she gets home we switch and she takes the kids and I go to "work" doing music. We made the agreement when we got together that all the income that came in for music would be spent on music, and it has.

According to our agreement, she never had to buy me any music toys but still she does. She understands the needs, wants, and does everything she can to make it happen because she knows that besides her and the kids that music is everything to me.

Hell, when we went house shopping a couple of years ago we laid out a list of "must haves" for any place that we went to look at and a room that was well suited for my recording studio was near the top of the list.

I'm gone pretty much every weekend doing gigs and I do sessions every night I'm not gigging except Sunday. On Sunday I don't even pick up a guitar. Every Sunday I just hang with the wife and kids.

I'm super blessed.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

You are a very lucky man Christopher.


----------



## rummy (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm single now, but my exs have all been supportive.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 19, 2007)

my wife digs it, she knows it makes me happy, she is practically the band manager


----------



## Christopher (Feb 19, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> You are a very lucky man Christopher.



Dude, I would be lucky enough if she was just my sugar momma but she's my best friend and the love of my life on top of being cool about GAS.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

My ex had no problem with it. I knew when I had time to spend with my guitars and when I needed to spend time with her. I also spent what I could on her, getting her little things to let her know I cared about her too. Although, she did get jealous when she caught me in bed with one of my guitars


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Although, she did get jealous when she caught me in bed with one of my guitars


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

What, I was jamming in bed and I got tired and fell asleep. We didn't do anything, I swear


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, my girlfriend is also my picking hand, so she doesn't mind if I buy gear  (funny, ain't I?). On a more serious note, I've never had a girlfriend so I don't know how one would react .



nitelightboy said:


> What, I was jamming in bed and I got tired and fell asleep. We didn't do anything, I swear


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My fiance gives me money to buy gear.



Must be nice.  

I haven't really acquired much since we've been together.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Ciprian said:


> Well, my girlfriend is also my picking hand, so she doesn't mind if I buy gear  (funny, ain't I?). On a more serious note, I've never had a girlfriend so I don't know how one would react .








rg7420user said:


> Must be nice.


No complaints. 


I happen to be lucky enough to have found a girl who A) is becoming a doctor, and B) thinks rock stars are really, really hot. I strap my guitar on, and she is putty in my hands.


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 19, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if my boyfriend wants to buy guitars or gear  in fact, I would love it since he's spending in stuff I could use while I'm saving money


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Sorry if It's a dumb thread, but I just would like to know how does your wife/girlfriend tolerate that you spend much more money for "stupid" guitars, amps, and such stuff, then her...???
> 
> My girl friend sais that I don't need to have good gear becouse I'm not a famous player



 

She would prefer that you spend some money on her clothes , or just for her


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

My fiance is a photographer, she can't say anything about my GAS. She wants like 20,000 cameras right now. She paints too, so she likes to get bigger and bigger canvases. She has so much art shit sitting around in my room, closet, and under the bed.

She has as much GAS about art/photography as I do for gear/guitars, so it's all good.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 20, 2007)

We have separate finances - separate paychecks, bank accounts, investments, etc. All of my spare money is spent how I want, and all of her spare money is spent how she wants. It makes things pretty easy.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

That certainly explains why you have a basement full of guitars and amps, and she has a pack of wolves in the backyard.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 20, 2007)

My ex-fiancee left because she secretly resented me playing music, and KNEW she would lose if she asked me to pick one over the other. Smart girl.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 20, 2007)

I call my wife rolaids because she kills gas


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> I wouldn't mind if my boyfriend wants to buy guitars or gear  in fact, I would love it since he's spending in stuff I could use while I'm saving money



 You need to move to the states.  

I had this crazy ex back in high school who hated my strat because it was "ugly," and while it might sound good if someone else was playing it, I was playing it, so it didn't. She concocted all these elaborate schemes to kidnap it and either smash it or drown it in her pool. Sure, you can't drown a guitar, but like I said, she was crazy. 

There were two ironic things. The first was that deep down inside she liked the fact that I was a guitarist (she even finally admitted that a few years ago) partly because her dad was a guitarist, and she liked to be able to tease us both about it. 

The second ironic thing is that, something like six years later, I come here and find that you all agree with her.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> I had this crazy admin back online who hated my strat because it was "ugly," and while it might sound good if someone else was playing it, I was playing it, so it didn't. He concocted this elaborate scheme to get drunk and bang it up.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> You need to move to the states.



I vote for germany!!!


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 20, 2007)

Hexer said:


> I vote for germany!!!



States!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2007)

i had a chick tell me once that i couldn't play metal because i smile too much while playing. she didn't last long.


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

So THAT's why there's a hole in your basement floor.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > I had this crazy admin back online who hated my strat because it was "ugly," and while it might sound good if someone else was playing it, I was playing it, so it didn't. He concocted this elaborate scheme to get drunk and bang it up.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> So THAT's why there's a hole in your basement floor.



damn straight. who's smiling now


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> damn straight. who's smiling now



Hey, rigor mortis does strange things sometime, dude.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hey, rigor mortis does strange things sometime, dude.





either way, i don't need her anti-metal comments, her weird haircut, or her gag reflex


----------



## skinhead (Feb 20, 2007)

urklvt said:


> My wife's brother is a professional classical guitarist who has a very large collection of instruments, many of them VERY expensive customs with many more strings and frets than normal. She knows that true musicians need true instruments. She believes in my owning the right instruments for me. I'm the one who has been acting cheap, buying up the little shit that would simulate the real thing. She insisted I buy the damn Mark IV, but I think it was mainly because she was tired of me talking about it.



I smell some chemic on you two 

I don't have woman, but i don't have problem on spending on twice.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> States!



 Germany!


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2007)

Hexer said:


> Germany!





OzzyC said:


> States!





Hexer said:


> I vote for germany!!!



 Jesus guys, I'm beginning to be sorry I made that joke. Sorry Paulina.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Alpo (Feb 21, 2007)

Finland


----------



## Hexer (Feb 21, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Finland



SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## noodles (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2007)

Would you all be willing to let a girlfriend touch your guitars though?


----------



## Alpo (Feb 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Would you all be willing to let a girlfriend touch your guitars though?



No, unless she plays guitar


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2007)

If she wasn't trying to smash them or drown them? Of course. 

Come on, guys, you HAVE to admit it's a slightly phallic instrument...


----------



## kmanick (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm very lucky, my wife loves that I play .
I hadn't touched a guitar for years, so when we met and started dating music
wasn't a part of my life at all. Then right after we got married we went to a
friend of hers house for a BBQ and her friends husband had a white strat in 
his office with a roland cube. I said, can I play that? he laughed and said 
sure want me to show you how to barre a chord?
I started playing some old Frank Marino riffs that somehow I hadn't forgotten
and his jaw dropped. He ran out and grabbed my wife and said "WTF is this? 
You didn't tell me your husband played? 
She had no idea that in the 80's I was going up and down the east coast 
gigging.

Within 6 months I was up to 14 Jacksons  (god I loved EBay) 
I ended up selling most of them when we bought our house but now anytime 
I see something I want , she'll just ask me "can we handle it this month?" 
If I say yes she says go for it , or "that graphic sucks I'd pass" etc.
Luckily for her I've become really fiscally responsible so I won't buy anything 
if it's going to put me out on a limb, plus I never say no to her for shoes, jeans, furniture etc if I don't have to.
It's a good 2 way street.
I'm lucky.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Would you all be willing to let a girlfriend touch your guitars though?



Without a doubt.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> Come on, guys, you HAVE to admit it's a slightly phallic instrument...



I know a much more phallic instrument she can touch...


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Would you all be willing to let a girlfriend touch your guitars though?



No. 

I've let one of my exes touch my guitars before, and she accidentally knocked it into something and saw my reaction. She then continued to do it because it was like I "felt the guitar's pain."


----------



## kmanick (Feb 21, 2007)

No my wife knows better.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 21, 2007)

Alpo said:


> I know a much more phallic instrument she can touch...



Chapman Stick


----------



## Rebelyellz (Feb 21, 2007)

My wife doesnt touch my guitars!! There has been mention of no more guitars, But !I have plans for 5 more then that will be it for awhile!!Guys dont forget Diamonds are a Ladies best friend.It can take care all kinds of problems! LOL DONNIE


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Would you all be willing to let a girlfriend touch your guitars though?



Of course. It's not like she's gonna take it and smash it into the wall, laugh maniacally, and say, "Now you'll never play guitar again!!!" to which I reply "Actually, I do have another guitar."  and she says, "Oh." 

Why wouldn't I let my girlfriend touch my guitars?


----------



## Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> Of course. It's not like she's gonna take it and smash it into the wall, laugh maniacally, and say, "Now you'll never play guitar again!!!" to which I reply "Actually, I do have another guitar."  and she says, "Oh."
> 
> Why wouldn't I let my girlfriend touch my guitars?



+1. I don't see what the big deal is, as long as your significant other respects them as much as you do.


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 21, 2007)

I told my ex that I would only spend 20% of my check on gear.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm single so no probs. Non of my previous girlfriends had problems with it though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2007)

As long as someone respects my gear I've got no problems with them touching it. My girl's ex was a serious gigging guitarist, so she knows how important the gear is to us. I'm planning on teaching her to play bass, which is something she's wanted to learn for a long time. Plus it gives me an excuse to buy another bass


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 22, 2007)

Leon said:


> "Darling, what are you doing thinking? Look at it this way, playing on bargain-bin gear is like trying to cook without your thumbs. You want to keep your thumbs, don't you? Good. Go make daddy a sandwich."




mine plays bass, so understands the quest for good equiment!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> mine plays bass, so understands the quest for good equiment!



I notice you didn't say "she understands" I hope that doesn't mean you're talking about James, now that he plays bass in your band


----------



## Lozek (Feb 22, 2007)

Tell her she wants to buy my bass pre-amp then


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I notice you didn't say "she understands" I hope that doesn't mean you're talking about James, now that he plays bass in your band


 
Nope, James' other half plays bass too and she has better gear than me


----------



## budda (Feb 22, 2007)

i dont have a girlfriend, but some of the girls im friends with seem to get pretty antsy whenever me and my friends start drooling over 100W heads and flame maple tops lol.

yeah, i need a life . maybe a girlfriend too, we'll see.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2007)

Since my wife's in one of my bands, she's generally pretty cool about things. Especially since I'm down to small things. Jackson finishing my 7 while she was unemployed was pretty ugly, though...


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I told my ex that I would only spend 20% of my check on gear.



 She fell for that? 






OH, um, I mean... Wow, such dicipline.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 1, 2007)

My girlfriend actually plays guitar a bit herself, so she doesn't mind all that much


----------



## yevetz (May 16, 2007)

My wife is respect that things waht I do. But she say that I spend too much money for gear. But she is right


----------



## Vegetta (May 16, 2007)

She doesnt

She is the Rolaids to my Gas


----------



## Bobby (May 16, 2007)

As long as my kids have what they need, it's all systems go for new gear.


----------



## Variant (May 16, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Sorry if It's a dumb thread, but I just would like to know how does your wife/girlfriend tolerate that you spend much more money for "stupid" guitars, amps, and such stuff, then her...???
> 
> My girl friend sais that I don't need to have good gear becouse I'm not a famous player



Just asked the girl:

She says: "She has her own damn job and she can buy her own damn shit"... and she appreciates *any* money I spend on her... more or less. She went on to say that if money spent on guitars, basses, etc. puts things in my hands that makes me happy then she's happy. Yeah, my chick is pretty cool.


----------



## yevetz (May 22, 2007)

My Sasha is present to me new Fender strap for my Squier 

I love my woman


----------



## Azyiu (May 22, 2007)

I guess I am lucky?  My girlfriend never said much about how much I spent on my gear. In fact, I just causally mentioned about buying a new amp for practice, and she totally supports that idea!  

Even stranger, I plan to buy me a brand new BOSE home theater system. At first I was kind of afraid to tell her about it, since it is NOT cheap. Surprisingly, she actually LOVES that purchase! Ok, of course, she loves watching movies at home too, so perhaps that helps.


----------



## Jarrett (May 23, 2007)

When my wife asks how many guitars do I need? I ask how many pairs of shoes she needs and that generally ends things.


----------



## bostjan (May 23, 2007)

This is a tough subject.

I do have a lot of guitars, though.


----------



## Azyiu (May 24, 2007)

Jarrett said:


> When my wife asks how many guitars do I need? I ask how many pairs of shoes she needs and that generally ends things.



Be careful with this question, dude. She could've easily said "*all my shoes combined don't cost nearly half as much as one of your guitars.*"


----------



## wretchedspawn (May 24, 2007)

My chick completely understands how much a musicians instruments and gear mean to them. I haven't bought a lot of gear since I'm only 18 and going to be graduating high school in a few weeks, but she supports me trying to save up for the gear I'm aiming for. 

I don't mind if she touches my guitars, but she chooses not to. She's afraid of injuring them. She is however, a great temporary guitar stand. If she's nearby when I'm done playing I'll throw my axe over her while I turn my gear off. She gets really nervous and stands completely still with her hands behind her back.


----------



## Brett89 (May 26, 2007)

wretchedspawn said:


> I don't mind if she touches my guitars, but she chooses not to. She's afraid of injuring them. She is however, a great temporary guitar stand. If she's nearby when I'm done playing I'll throw my axe over her while I turn my gear off. She gets really nervous and stands completely still with her hands behind her back.



Must be funny, poor girl , I can imagine her face


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Be careful with this question, dude. She could've easily said "*all my shoes combined don't cost nearly half as much as one of your guitars.*"



And he could have said "Yeah...? And your point being...? It's not like you paid for the guitar. "

My girlfriend has never said anything about either of my guitars. I probably couldn't date a girl who made a big deal out of that. It really would irritate me if she did. I'd say "Yeah, and your car cost twice as much as my guitars combined."


----------



## Ancestor (May 26, 2007)

There's a lot worse things to spend money on. Anyone with a brain shouldn't have a problem with it. Gambling, strip clubs... yeah, I could see the problem there. Guitars? Fagedaboudit. Dat's what I do, baby.


----------



## Eric (May 27, 2007)

My girlfriend supports me when I buy the guitars... the problems only set in when the guitars arrive and I won't stop playing the guitars...


----------



## yevetz (May 27, 2007)

7Strings said:


> My girlfriend supports me when I buy the guitars... the problems only set in when the guitars arrive and I won't stop playing the guitars...



I think that it's a problem of all in this forum


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 27, 2007)

My woman thinks its stupid to have so much stuff because most of it ends up not getting played much.


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2007)

Hehe my wife has actually contributed to my gear whoring... I show her stuff and the reaction is usually "Oh that's pretty, you should buy it"  That's actually how I ended up with the JP7...


----------



## Azyiu (May 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> And he could have said "Yeah...? And your point being...? It's not like you paid for the guitar. "



... and that is how most needless fights get started...  You need to be nice to your chick!


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> ... and that is how most needless fights get started...  You need to be nice to your chick!



I am. I have never had a problem with any girl I've dated. In fact, no one I've ever dated has had a problem with my guitars. 

Looks like you're the one who is starting needless fights with your girl.  You need to be nice to your chick, dude.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 27, 2007)

I was talking to my girlfriend today about the Axe-Fx and she said she'd help me buy one! I thought that was cool.


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend today about the Axe-Fx and she said she'd help me buy one! I thought that was cool.


----------



## Azyiu (May 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> Looks like you're the one who is starting needless fights with your girl.  You need to be nice to your chick, dude.



I *AM* being nice, dude! In fact, I am going to lock her up in the home while I play her some nice old-school METALLICA / MEGADETH / SLAYER etc at full blast!!!!!


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2007)

Forcing your girlfriend to listen to thrash is the niceest thing you can do in my opinion.


----------



## Azyiu (May 28, 2007)

Naren said:


> Forcing your girlfriend to listen to thrash is the niceest thing you can do in my opinion.



Nothing is more romantic than saying (with deep voice): "Hey, honey, check this out! *start playing thrash at full blast!!!!!*"


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2007)

Especially when they've been deceived into thinking rap or pop music is good stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 28, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Nothing is more romantic than saying (with deep voice): "Hey, honey, check this out! *start playing thrash at full blast!!!!!*"



Nothing except taking her to see Behemoth at the Underworld for her first ever concert...seriously, I did this with my last girlfriend!


----------



## Azyiu (May 28, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Nothing except taking her to see Behemoth at the Underworld for her first ever concert...seriously, I did this with my last girlfriend!



Seriously, I am slowly but surely moving toward that direction.  I already got her interested in my friend's band, and she once said she would like to go check out there next gig... nice.


----------



## B Lopez (May 28, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Nothing is more romantic than saying (with deep voice): "Hey, honey, check this out! *start playing thrash at full blast!!!!!*"



I think Naren's right on this one, as crazy as it sounds. I took this one girl out and when we got in my truck I said "Hope you like thrash metal"

Havent heard from her since that day 





Ive since learned and now I use Scott Kroeker's cd


----------



## Eric (May 28, 2007)

When we're in the car.... It's pretty much all metal all the time unless I feel like listening to August and Everything After or Throwing Copper. She says metal gives her a headache but hillbillies who can't write their own music (the stuff she likes) gives ME a headache. Recently I have had to endure a bit of it tho on the account of I bought her an ITrip.... big mistake  ... now we have like 4000 country songs all at the push of a button all the time!


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2007)

7Strings said:


> When we're in the car.... It's pretty much all metal all the time unless I feel like listening to August and Everything After or Throwing Copper. She says metal gives her a headache but hillbillies who can't write their own music (the stuff she likes) gives ME a headache. Recently I have had to endure a bit of it tho on the account of I bought her an ITrip.... big mistake  ... now we have like 4000 country songs all at the push of a button all the time!



My girlfriend says that metal gives her a headache too, which is REALLY REALLY weird. She says that she actually likes a lot of the hardcore punk that I listen to, which, in my opinion, is noisier than the metal I listen to, but she says that the metal gives her a headache (regardless of style, whether it's thrash, death metal, power metal, black metal, gothic metal, etc.).

Luckily I've never dated a girl who was into country. I'm a very very open guy and I think I can date just about anyone personality-wise or whatever, but I could not date a girl if she was a country music fan. I'd have a gun to my own head on our first date. ;P


----------



## Your Majesty (May 28, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Sorry if It's a dumb thread, but I just would like to know how does your wife/girlfriend tolerate that you spend much more money for "stupid" guitars, amps, and such stuff, then her...???
> 
> My girl friend sais that I don't need to have good gear becouse I'm not a famous player



The last time a guy told me I was stupid for spending *my *money on my guitars, amps and all the accessories that go with it, I showed him the fucking door. 

_There's the door buddy, keep walking.... _


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 28, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> The last time a guy told me I was stupid for spending *my *money on my guitars, amps and all the accessories that go with it, I showed him the fucking door.
> 
> _There's the door buddy, keep walking.... _



lmao...if he actually phrased it using the word "stupid" then that guy seems like an ass. After all I'm sure everyone has a hobby/interest that they spend time and money on that others might think is a bit questionable. At the end of the day its each to their own...what ever juggles your balls -- no wait, whatever wets your lettuce (metaphorically speaking of course).

One of my mates buys DVDs like theres no tomorrow, my other mate buys clothes like they're going out of style (and when they have he buys more), another mate collects anything to do with the band The Prodigy and I, of course, collect brightly coloured erasers in the shapes of animals.
















Just kidding, I buy guitars.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I always respond: to each his own.
I find it ridiculous to spend tons of &#8364;'s on a bloody car, let alone tune it.

On the other hand... Right now I'm dating a girl who is not into music AT ALL. That's really weird, and it worries me a bit because I don't think she really understands what music really means to me.


----------



## Your Majesty (May 28, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> lmao...if he actually phrased it using the word "stupid" then that guy seems like an ass. After all I'm sure everyone has a hobby/interest that they spend time and money on that others might think is a bit questionable. At the end of the day its each to their own...what ever juggles your balls -- no wait, whatever wets your lettuce (metaphorically speaking of course).
> 
> One of my mates buys DVDs like theres no tomorrow, my other mate buys clothes like they're going out of style (and when they have he buys more), another mate collects anything to do with the band The Prodigy and I, of course, collect brightly coloured erasers in the shapes of animals.
> 
> ...



Yes, this ASS said I was stupid for spending money on guitars and the rest of it. Needless to say, he didn't understand that owning and playing guitars actually contributes to having a hobby, something he didn't have an interest in, nor did he wish for me to have that hobby either, therefore...... there's the door. I should have known better. None musicians are cancers to those who actually are....they just don't get it, nor can they appreciate it.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)

The more I read this thread the luckier I feel. My wife RULES. She never objects when I buy gear. In fact she was the one that told me to buy my JP7 when I showed her the pictures of it


----------



## Durero (May 29, 2007)

My girlfriend plays her own RG (very well I might add.) She likes playing my UV7PW as well - but less so now since I've been using it to test Garry's high A strings instead of the standard low B tuning which she prefers.

So obviously she's all for me getting whatever gear I want, since it's just more stuff for her to use too if she wants.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 31, 2007)

Durero said:


> My girlfriend plays her own RG (very well I might add.) She likes playing my UV7PW as well - but less so now since I've been using it to test Garry's high A strings instead of the standard low B tuning which she prefers.
> 
> So obviously she's all for me getting whatever gear I want, since it's just more stuff for her to use too if she wants.



 That rocks! I envy you!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 31, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> Yes, this ASS said I was stupid for spending money on guitars and the rest of it. Needless to say, he didn't understand that owning and playing guitars actually contributes to having a hobby, something he didn't have an interest in, nor did he wish for me to have that hobby either, therefore...... there's the door. I should have known better. None musicians are cancers to those who actually are....they just don't get it, nor can they appreciate it.



I couldn't agree more. All people think is "You're just trying to get louder yak yak yak" They don't understand tone, or why musicians want to sound good...


----------



## yevetz (May 31, 2007)

Durero said:


> My girlfriend plays her own RG (very well I might add.) She likes playing my UV7PW as well - but less so now since I've been using it to test Garry's high A strings instead of the standard low B tuning which she prefers.
> 
> So obviously she's all for me getting whatever gear I want, since it's just more stuff for her to use too if she wants.



YOUR GIRL IS GUITAR PLAYER TOO..................... YOU ARE VERY LUCKY ONE


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 31, 2007)

My girlfriend just criticizes my guitars  saying how i should of got them in different colours etc. 
She does help me a serious amount with music theory etc, apart from when i try and notate some pieces using the low B string, then she just frowns at me...

But transcribing some of her crazy piano shred pieces onto guitar is very useful.......she is always faster than me but oh well


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 2, 2007)

Dude: keyboard players > guitar players because most of the time they had proper music education
Do you jam with your girl?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 2, 2007)

No i don't jam with her, coming from a strict classical pianist education she cant actually stay in time to a click. But it's all cool working out weird chord inversions and transcribing them directly to guitar.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> No i don't jam with her, coming from a strict classical pianist education she cant actually stay in time to a click. But it's all cool working out weird chord inversions and transcribing them directly to guitar.



Yeah... but I'd think even strict classical pianists use a metronome sometimes. That's what a click track is, really. Your gf's just being pushy about it. Or maybe that's what you need to use in your jams, the ol' metronome. 

I used a metronome when I studied some classical guitar years ago, in high school. I still use one sometimes to straighten out whatever "shred" technique I've got...


----------



## Espaul (Jun 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My fiance gives me money to buy gear.



Manwhore! Respect!


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2007)

I tell her yo bitch go make me a sammich and quit yer yapping  ....then a bottle usually comes flying at me..


----------



## Drew (Jun 5, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Be careful with this question, dude. She could've easily said "*all my shoes combined don't cost nearly half as much as one of your guitars.*"



Um, you've obviously never dated a girl who's seriously into shoes, dude. With some of the girls I know, the obverse is true - my PWH didn't cost me half as much as all her shoes combined.  



hmmm_de_hum said:


> My girlfriend just criticizes my guitars  saying how i should of got them in different colours etc.



Could be worse. My psycho ex kept telling me my Strat was ugly, and maybe it'd sound good if someone else was playing it, but since it was me it didn't. Our relationship basically consisted of her cooking up elaborate plots to kidnap and kill my strat - smashing it, mostly, but there were a few plots that involved drowning it. Odd girl. I suppose it's amazing that one lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Eric (Jun 5, 2007)

All of my complaints have been waived due to my girlfriend recently purchasing me a UV777GR.  Shes the greatest... 

I still paid for it... but she is the one who sat down and clicked "buy it now" while I was pacing around the living room.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 6, 2007)

7Strings said:


> All of my complaints have been waived due to my girlfriend recently purchasing me a UV777GR.  Shes the greatest...
> 
> I still paid for it... but she is the one who sat down and clicked "buy it now" while I was pacing around the living room.



The easiest way to empty ones wallet... ever!


----------



## yevetz (Jun 6, 2007)

7Strings said:


> All of my complaints have been waived due to my girlfriend recently purchasing me a UV777GR.  Shes the greatest...
> 
> I still paid for it... but she is the one who sat down and clicked "buy it now" while I was pacing around the living room.



   

And I usually, once or twice a mounth, have some presents like strings, straps, picks...........etc (the last was chrome straplocks for my Squier strar VII and pick with heart on it  )

I love my woman


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 9, 2007)

yevetz said:


> And I usually, once or twice a mounth, have some presents like strings, straps, picks...........etc (the last was chrome straplocks for my Squier strar VII and pick with heart on it  )
> 
> I love my woman



So... hot and supportive... Lucky you


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 9, 2007)

I was actually in a band with my ex, so she was supportive. It's not like I bought much gear while we were goin out, though. I think my girlfriend before her was kinda annoyed, becuase I'd spend more time playing it than paying attention to her whenever there was a guitar around


----------



## yevetz (Jul 1, 2007)

I want to my wife became ethnick percussion drummer


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 1, 2007)

This is one long thread.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, about all the partners we love to hate!


----------

